# Key Post: How do I go about selling my shares ??



## Marion (29 Oct 2003)

*This was originally posted by ANother*

Hi there

I have a share certificate for a quantity of Vodafone shares. Im in a situation where Id like to liquidate the value of these shares but as Im a first time investor Im not sure how to go about it and what charges are involved.

Can anyone point me in the right direction??


----------



## Statler (29 Oct 2003)

*Re: How do I go about selling my shares ??*

I think the first stop on your list should be the Best Buys:

www.askaboutmoney.com/clu...stBuys.htm

This will give you an indication on commission. Should you wish to contact any of the brokers listed, you can take a look at these links:

www.sharewatch.com
www.davy.ie
www.fexco.com
www.goodbody.ie

If you would prefer to sit and talk to somebody face-to-face you should be able to do it through your bank. Goodbody is part of AIB and Davy is Bank of Ireland for example. The local branch should be able to organise it for you, however you will end up paying higher commission than is achievable above. Depending on the amounts involved and how comfortable you are with the whole process, it may or may not be worth it.


----------



## Allen (29 Oct 2003)

*Re: How do I go about selling my shares ??*

As you have share certificates and if you are only an occasional dealer in shares, just going to the nearest AIB branch will probably be the simplest - although not necessarily the cheapest. Unless you have a lot of shares I expect the amount you would save after shopping around is probably not worth the hassle.

Allen


----------



## Skinflint (29 Oct 2003)

*.*

As far as I remember Vodafone offer shareholders a low cost share dealing service operated through their registrars. I don't have the details handy but if you check the inevstor relations section of their website you should find them (if you don't have them yourself from a previous mailshot/dividend payment). Again as far as I remember the charges were a lot lower than what local brokers would charge but they only allow execution of market orders (i.e. you just get the price available when they get your certs and sell them) and no limit orders (e.g. where you specify a price at or above which you want the sale to be executed).


----------



## Allen (29 Oct 2003)

*Re: .*

Skinflint is quite correct. You will have been sent by Vodafone(Feb 2002) a form allowing you to sell all your shares (provided it is less than 1000 shares) for €19.  I suspect this is by far the best value sharedealing you will get.

If you have lost the form telephone 00 44 870 702 0198.

Allen


----------



## Catipillar (30 Oct 2003)

*Re: Price*

What are Vodefone shares worth?

Can we write off the loss on Eircom shares yet against the gain of selling Vodefone shares to avoid CGT?


----------



## Skinflint (30 Oct 2003)

*.*

Vodafone is about GBP£1.24 these days. Any capital loss incurred on eircom shares as a result of the Valentia takeover can be offset against a subsequent capital gain (including one arising from the disposal of Vodafone).This topic eventually (!) explains how to calculate your eircom related capital loss for the purposes of offsetting against a subsequent gain in order to reduce your CGT liability:


----------

